# Handy als Webcam nutzbar?



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo leute,


ich bin auf die idee gekommen mein Samsung Galaxy S II als Webcam zu nutzen. Im anhang seht ihr ein bild meines schreibtisches. das handy sitzt in einem KFZ-Halter (rechts vom monitor), welcher so ausgerichtet ist dass man mit der Frontkamera mich sieht. 

Jetzt meine Frage, ist das möglich das Handy während es per USB angeschossen ist als Webcam zu nutzen? brauch ich dazu zusatzprogramme? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

Was geht wäre videotelefonie über skype allerdings haste das bild dann am handy ned am monitor. Würde dir aber fast vorschlagen ne webcam zu kaufen10€, denn das s2 ist ein handy keine webcam


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

die normale videotelefonie kenn ich schon.. 

ich dachte halt bevor ich zusätzlich geld ausgebe versuch ich erstmal so eine lösung zu finden


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Dezember 2011)

Muetze schrieb:


> Was geht wäre videotelefonie über skype allerdings haste das bild dann am handy ned am monitor. Würde dir aber fast vorschlagen ne webcam zu kaufen10€, denn das s2 ist ein handy keine webcam


 Ich tausche gerne S2 gegen Webcam! 

Evtl ist das was für dich: https://market.android.com/details?...GwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kZXY0N2FwcHMuZHJvaWRjYW0iXQ..
[Samsung Galaxy S 2] SGS2 als Webcam nutzen - Android Forum - AndroidPIT


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Grüsse!

Es gibt die App "usbwebcam", die macht genau das was du willst. Du benötigst dazu die App auf dem Handy und einen Clienten auf dem heimen PC. Dann wird die Frontkamera als Webcam benutzt.

mfg Marcel


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

driodcam ist schonmal ganz gut, nur leider nutzt es nur die kamera hinten. genau wie usbwebcam.. sehr schade


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei usbwebcam sollte man das eigentlich umstellen können.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

und wie wenn ich fragen darf? kann nur die auflösung ändern im menü


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich im Menü.  Dann weiß ichs auch nicht, sorry!


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenns mit der frontkamera nicht klappt dann ist das nix.


----------

